# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Question about 1.67 vs 1.74 high index

## Stacy

Ok, I'm taking a deep breath here . . . I did read the rules and I know you've had problems with consumers asking questions and then being rude . . . I PROMISE I'm not trying to be a pest or make any of you mad etc.

The reason I'm asking this here is because I've been to a lot of optical shops, both chains and independents, and I feel like no one is either willing or able to help me with my many questions.  

Example - one employee at an independent shop REFUSED to put me in short-corridor PAL's because in HER opinion they didn't "work"; she insisted I get a frame at least 30mm deep.  (my Rx is not weird or anything, it is totally within the range of short corridor PAL's)
Another example - an employee at a chain said that a few mm's too short (frame depth) "wouldn't be a problem" for a short corridor PAL - (he was trying to get me to buy a particular *expensive* frame that he insisted looked "fabulous" on me but was clearly too short.  I'm not stupid.

So, please, I'm begging you all for your help.  I promise I'm not going to try to get medical advice or anything.  I also promise I won't be rude.

Ok, here is my question:

I am moderately myopic (I would tell you the Rx but I saw that you automatically delete any consumer post w/ an Rx listed).  My main complaint with glasses is that they make my eyes appear smaller.  

Would a higher index material lessen this effect? As in, should I spend the extra $$ for 1.74 high index rather than 1.67 high index?

Thank you so much for your help.  If this question is okay, I will ask more.  I just wanted to ask one at a time in case I was thrown out.

----------


## Jubilee

There is so much more that goes into determining the best frame/lens system than what can be communicated over the web. The best idea would be to ask for recommendations on who to see that can give you the best service by being able to see the complete picture. 

I am sure we have multiple members who practice or are familiar with the Denver area and can have you come in for a consult or give you the name of a reputable optician.

----------


## Judy Canty

Madeline at Denver Eyetique. It's near the 16th Street Market.

If she can't help you, no one can. 

Now, let's go back to playing by the rules.

*This forum is for Eyecare Professionals. Consumers are allowed to post in the Just Conversation forum and non-optical topics only. Please be aware that any questions involving optics or eyecare may be removed. These kinds of questions should be discussed with a qualified eyecare professional who has examined you and is familiar with your situation.*

----------


## For-Life

Hi Stacy, how are you?

I see you are trying your best.  You have gone to several different stores and received several different answers.  That is one reason why we do not do consumer questions here.  Because we each have our own solutions to your problems.  I can tell you, if you came to each of us, we would each give you a different opinion.  

So when it comes to consumer questions, we are afraid of giving you advice when we do not have control of all of the variables.  For instance, we can tell you to use either the 1.67 or 1.74, but there are other variables involved such as frame size, PD, frame fit, Rx, and so forth.  Additionally, then there is progressive brand, type of bifocal, whether to get AR or not, and brand of AR.  Even if we tell you to go one way, there are other factors that we cannot control such as price, service, warranties, frame selections and such.  

Therefore, we are afraid that if we point you in one direction, while it may help you on your guidance of that, it may turn you into the bad direction of other variables.

I hope that helps!

----------

